# Fantasy & SF Magazine October 1967



## columbo1977 (May 3, 2010)

Hey

I was wondering if a Fantasy & SF Magazine from October 1967 would be worth anything?

Graham


----------



## JosephB (May 3, 2010)

Who's on the centerfold?


----------



## Destroyer (May 3, 2010)

Probably valuable to someone, but it's likely going to be a pretty small market.


----------



## JosephB (May 3, 2010)

I found a March '67 issue on ebay priced at $2.50.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300416221199&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=WXF%3F&GUID=5566bfb61280a02697a5d3f5fffe9e39&itemid=300416221199&ff4=263602_263622

EDIT: It looks like there are newer ones that might be worth more.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=FANTASY+&+SCIENCE+FICTION+Magazine

I think it sometimes it depends on the content -- a story or article by a well known author, artwork by a particular illustrator etc.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 3, 2010)

> Who's on the centerfold?



Ursula LeGuin in a monokini


----------



## moderan (May 3, 2010)

ew. I'd hold out for a better offer. Joanna Russ did the books column that ish.
It's actually a good one-Fritz Leiber, Sam Delany, JG Ballard, RA Lafferty. I found one that sold for 7.50


----------



## JosephB (May 3, 2010)

lin said:


> Ursula LeGuin in a monokini



It occurred to me that there might be some folks around here who don't even know what a centerfold is.


----------



## moderan (May 3, 2010)

And a larger group that wouldn't know who Ursula LeGuin is. Both are kinda sad.


----------



## JosephB (May 3, 2010)

Well, I only know of her. Never read any of her work.


----------



## moderan (May 3, 2010)

You might like. I do warn you that she has a pronounced tendency to hug trees.


----------



## JosephB (May 3, 2010)

That's OK. I married a compulsive tree hugger.

Someone recommended I check out her short stories, along with some other suggestions, as a way to get a taste of science fiction. Haven't gotten around to any of them yet.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

http://www.ursulakleguin.com/OnLineStories.html


----------



## JosephB (May 7, 2010)

Thanks, sir.


----------



## moderan (May 7, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## Destroyer (May 9, 2010)

I've read one book of hers and watched the anime. Does that make me sad?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 9, 2010)

Destroyer said:


> I've read one book of hers and watched the anime. Does that make me sad?



Depends on the book.  LeGuin herself wasn't a big fan of the anime, I don't think.


----------



## Destroyer (May 10, 2010)

Read the book with the same title. Tales from Earthsea. No similiarity to the anime at all though.


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2010)

Not her best. Try "The Dispossessed" or "The Left Hand of Darkness".


----------



## Destroyer (May 10, 2010)

Fair enough


----------



## moderan (May 10, 2010)

There are also some links on page one of this thread...free reading.


----------

